# Pacers vs. Heat Bet



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

You know the drill, sign up here

Pacers fans:

PacersguyUSA
Pacers Fan
TicN9neZ8
MillerTime

Heat fans:

Zebraman2
Kray_Z_Cat


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Put me in it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

In


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

zebraman2

i'm in!

your players would look good in red, black and white. LOL


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hmmm, i never said i'm in but i am in. Oh well the Heat are going down.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm in it.... Cause i'm Rick James BIOTCH!!!

go Hizzeat


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kray_Z_Cat</b>!
> I'm in it.... Cause i'm Rick James BIOTCH!!!


lol.... I think everyone in the United States watches that show! lol


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

yay we got new fans!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

And the trophy case grows...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> And the trophy case grows...


hehehehe have we even ever lost a avatar bet??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> lol.... I think everyone in the United States watches that show! lol


Not me, after South Park's over i don't turn to Comedy Central again.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zebraman2</b>!
> zebraman2
> 
> i'm in!
> ...


So are you going to change your avatar for the week or what? I'v seen you on-line already hours after the game..... don't tell me you're gonna bail out?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry I didnt get in this one I was out of town this weekend. .......next time I am in for sure.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

well I kept my word... I'm a Pacer for a week... you're lucky Caron_Butler wasn't in on it.... every avatar he gets something bad happens.... You (I mean we) woulda prolly lost Jermaine O'neal an dRon Artest to injury for the rest of the year lol


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kray_Z_Cat</b>!
> well I kept my word... I'm a Pacer for a week... you're lucky Caron_Butler wasn't in on it.... every avatar he gets something bad happens.... You (I mean we) woulda prolly lost Jermaine O'neal an dRon Artest to injury for the rest of the year lol


lol, well thanx for following through and being a good sport about it man.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

There is Zimmerman still without the paceravatar


----------

